# Back 2 Back Grands!!



## smokebuzz (Aug 10, 2008)

As Dude said in another post, i pulled off a Back 2 Back win at the 2nd annual Tarheel days BBQ cook off days (Ken Newby Memorial) . This year I got 1st in Ribs and Brisket, 3rds in pork and chicken. Eric (EarAcheMy Eye) and his girl freind came up to hang, and i put them to work, Eric filleted a 25# salmon for us, and helped me with preping them. I thot they turned out great, but was a little over done, no call on it.they also had a baked bean class, i did Dutches beans for the first time, they was AWSOME, but no call on them. we gave up all our left overs for a feed they had tonite, thats why they did the bean thing. Friday nite we thru on some pork chops, they were still frozen, thawed them out enuff to get some rub on them, we shared with the other competators, and they was a big hit for a cobbled cook.

Here we are holding PAYDAY







The Brisket sliced











Eric at work






I'm not much on taken pics, so there was'nt any of the other meats.
And i screwed up the photo resizeing AGAIN


----------



## justsmoke2 (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats on the back to back wins.


----------



## lawdog (Aug 10, 2008)

way to go buzz, great job. I will hit my first comp next fri (ICBS), any tips greatly apprciated (2 years in a row, looks like you got it covered).


----------



## vince (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats on the wins,


----------



## daboys (Aug 10, 2008)

Way to go Buzz!!. Next years gathering we gotta have some of those ribs.


----------



## roadrunr (Aug 10, 2008)

sweet stufff.....good job guys ;)
congrats


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark,i planed on doing a trial run on what i was going to do at this comp at the gathering, so you folks could critique it but the work week got in the way. still hard to believe i pulled this off 2 years in a row, the only grand winner this event has had, i also got 1st in brisket last year


----------



## seboke (Aug 10, 2008)

Way to go Buzz!  Great that one of our SMF family hauls in the goods!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT  _Armataz_01_37:


----------



## coyote (Aug 10, 2008)

congratulations on a smoke well done. was that q-view of the winning meat??

you look worn out..enjoy your rest..


----------



## allen (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Congrats on your winnings, You will find out as the more comps you enter you will get better or even the best, Good Luck in the future


----------



## capt dan (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats Buzz. You the man!

Now we  got tta get ya to  resize them pics!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JK. Thats ans awesome feat dude. Way to go!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 10, 2008)

What a great way to spend my Saturday!!  Monica and I left Tama on the motorcycle with wet roads....by the time we got to Marshalltown it was dry.  Found Buzz's Smoking Pit at about 10 a.m.  The ornery cuss wouldn't let me have a beer until I fileted that damn fish...LOL...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I honestly don't know how he managed a 3rd place with the chicken after they moved up the turn-in times....guess there were others that got caught off guard too....heh.

I'll tell ya.....that brisket was FANTASTIC !!  The ribs were also incredible!

I would have bet on the pulled pork to win also.....not sure why it only managed 3rd, it was just plain amazing.

Congrats to Buzz and his crew on the win, and thanks for letting Monica and I hang with y'all....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## daboys (Aug 10, 2008)

Eric, glad you said you were riding. Was kinda wondering if you and Monica came from someplace else since you still had your chaps on.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 10, 2008)

the chaps came off rather quickly....each time the sun peeked out it got really HOT...really could've done without em, but the wet roads when we left changed my mind.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats on the back to back wins!
Your helper is a cutie pie too!


----------



## meowey (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats, Buzz!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 10, 2008)

Congradulations on the win. That must be an amazing feeling.


----------



## monty (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations, Buzz!

You have done us proud!

Cheers!


----------

